# Turion tl-62 overcloking



## soulzero- (May 12, 2009)

Is it possible to overclock my amd Turion 64 x2 tl-62 ? If so how?
its an acer 7520g laptop 
geforce 8400m g 
3gb ddr2 

Thanks for the help im new to overclocking


----------



## soulzero- (May 12, 2009)

Computer: Acer Aspire 7520
CPU: AMD Turion64 X2 TL-62 (Tyler, BH-G2)
2100 MHz (10.50x200.0) @ 2100 MHz (10.50x200.0)
Motherboard: Acer Fuquene
Chipset: nVidia MCP67/68
Memory: 4096 MBytes @ 300 MHz, 5.0-5-5-15
- 2048 MB PC5300 DDR2-SDRAM - Micron Tech. 16HTF25664HY-667E1
- 2048 MB PC5300 DDR2-SDRAM - Samsung M4 70T5663QZ3-CE6 
Graphics: nVIDIA GeForce 8400M G [Acer]
nVIDIA GeForce 8400M G (G86M), 256 MB DDR2 SDRAM
Drive: WDC WD2500BEVS-22UST0, 244.2 GB, Serial ATA 1.5Gb/s
Drive: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N, DVD+R DL
Drive: HOH XMJO5QR8, BD-ROM
Sound: nVIDIA MCP67/68 - HDA Controller
Network: Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
Network: NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet 
OS: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Build 6001


This is some better information


----------

